

Hackers Weigh In: 8 Big Things to Do with a Mini Server - bootload
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=hackers-weigh-in-mini-server&print=true

======
mark_l_watson
Great article - I especially liked the idea of using several for a very low
power "server farm." I bookmarked the page where the shiva plug dev it can be
purchased - probably won't buy one, but I might!

